# Newbie Biker! What gear do I need?



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Hey all!

I just decided to get into biking this summer to help me lose the last bit of weight as my summer goal. Last week I went ahead and ordered a '12 Felt F75X and it should hopefully be in sometime this week! I'm dying in anticipation here! Now while I am waiting for the bike to arrive, I've been looking at what other gear I need to properly attire myself when I go out riding. 

So far in my list I have:
Sunscreen
Helmet 
Sunglasses
Jersey
Shorts
Shoes
2x Water Bottles
Cateye Strada
iPhone with Strava app

Is there anything else that I need? Exactly what kind of shorts should I be looking out for?


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Touche!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Etrips said:


> Rookie Biker! What do I need?


First thing you need is the correct terminology!

*Biker:*










*Cyclist:*









:thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you get pedals?

As for shorts... get bibs. Yes. 

No, don't get a few pairs of shorts first and then later buy a pair of bibs "just to try them" and then realize you're never going to wear those shorts again.

Get bibs.

Really.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

You'll also want a basic repair kit including a pump, multitool, tire levers, tube(s) and a patch kit. Invest the time to learn how to use all of it. It's not very difficult. The arguments about whether to put all that in a seat bag or a jersey pocket is downright religious around these parts. I prefer seat bag.

+1 on the bib comment.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

No pedals as of yet!

Only reason I'm hesitating on a bib is because I still have some bit of weight to lose, so I don't want to spend too much on one vs cheap shorts.


----------



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

I second the bib comment... Pearl Izumi Elite or Pro... Or the Desoto 400 mile bib.

Chamois cream may be your best friend as well...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Etrips said:


> No pedals as of yet!
> 
> Only reason I'm hesitating on a bib is because I still have some bit of weight to lose, so I don't want to spend too much on one vs cheap shorts.


1.) Don't buy cheap shorts
2.) Decent shorts don't cost much more than cheap shorts
b.) Decent bibs can be had for the same price as decent shorts

:thumbsup:

PS - without pedals... nothing else really matters


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tire levers, CO2 rig or pump, tubes might come in handy...


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Just picked up a Pearl Izumi Elite bib from Amazon...!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you try it on first?


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Negative! But it only came out to be $40, and Amazon has a wonderful return policy


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

Paerl Izumi seems to run a size smaller than normal, at least to me they do. I agree that shorts are just a waste of money, wish I would of taken that advice when I started cycling.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have no problem with shorts. Tights yes. Prefer bids to tights but shorts over bibs. 

Ease of using the bathroom helps and no disadvantage to a good pair of shorts.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

elronino said:


> I
> 
> Chamois cream may be your best friend as well...



Why would anybody want to START with chamois cream? I would ride a whole lot first and see if you have any irritations that might need it. That stuff can't be fun to deal with every time you ride 

**


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Erion929 said:


> Why would anybody want to START with chamois cream? I would ride a whole lot first and see if you have any irritations that might need it. That stuff can't be fun to deal with every time you ride
> 
> **


lol. I agree. A solution to a problem most don't have....


----------



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

Really..."a solution most don't have" ... You have that kind of data? I think it's a product used more than you think. 

But either way, I didn't start riding with it, actually didn't start using it until I got a free sample after several centuries. Gave it a shot and enjoyed the comfort it provided.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

What's the advantage to bibs over shorts?


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

nelliott500 said:


> What's the advantage to bibs over shorts?


No cracks showing 😝 

The advantage from the cyclist behind you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

elronino said:


> Really...*"a solution most don't have"* ... You have that kind of data? I think it's a product used more than you think.
> 
> But either way, I didn't start riding with it, actually didn't start using it until I got a free sample after several centuries. Gave it a shot and enjoyed the comfort it provided.


You're misquoting me. What I said was, "A solution to a problem most don't have...." and IMO, it is. 

Why use something that marketed to help heal and manage existing saddle sores, while preventing chafing if you don't have the problems/ symptoms to begin with. IMO better fitting/ different shorts/ bibs might prove to be a better solution, but as always YMMV.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nelliott500 said:


> What's the advantage to bibs over shorts?


Some say better fitting (stay in place), no waistband to 'roll', but FWIW I have no issues with well fitting/ well designed shorts.

I'd suggest trying both, then deciding what works best for you.


----------



## Rex Chan (Apr 7, 2012)

I would suggest a rear red light (I got a Moon Shield - very bright, but no random flash modes, just strobe and "normal" flashing). If you get caught out riding while the sun is going down, a red light will at least let other riders (bike path) or cars (road) see you.

You should also get a front white light: a powerful one if you ride bike path (they don't have lights at night, so you can't see ANYTHING), or just a weaker "to be seen with" light if you're on the road. I ride bike paths, so I'm using a Cree LED torch strapped to the handle bars. IMO, best value for a bike light are Cree LED torches (like you get on Deal Extreme) - ~$20 for 700 lumens, powered by a 18650 Li-Ion battery. Getting that much light in a traditional bike light will cost hundreds; but then you have to figure out how to hold a torch to the bars - I use rubber bands as my temp solution. Will be getting Twofish Lockblocks.

BTW: I hadn't planned to wear lyrca, but after a few rides on my new road bike I was uncomfortable sitting down. Bought cheap $20 cycling shorts (Torpedo 7 in AUS), and ALL my seat/fit problems went away. I get the feeling that more expensive shorts will last longer/fit better, but they can come later if I really get into riding.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rex Chan said:


> I would suggest a rear red light (I got a Moon Shield - very bright, but no random flash modes, just strobe and "normal" flashing). If you get caught out riding while the sun is going down, a red light will at least let other riders (bike path) or cars (road) see you.
> 
> You should also get a front white light: a powerful one if you ride bike path (they don't have lights at night, so you can't see ANYTHING), or just a weaker "to be seen with" light if you're on the road. I ride bike paths, so I'm using a Cree LED torch strapped to the handle bars. IMO, best value for a bike light are Cree LED torches (like you get on Deal Extreme) - ~$20 for 700 lumens, powered by a 18650 Li-Ion battery. Getting that much light in a traditional bike light will cost hundreds; but then you have to figure out how to hold a torch to the bars - I use rubber bands as my temp solution. Will be getting Twofish Lockblocks.
> 
> BTW: I hadn't planned to wear lyrca, but after a few rides on my new road bike I was uncomfortable sitting down. Bought cheap $20 cycling shorts (Torpedo 7 in AUS), and ALL my seat/fit problems went away. I get the feeling that more expensive shorts will last longer/fit better, but they can come later if I really get into riding.


I actually just got a decent set of these myself. Had a cheap set but did not like it and have been riding more at the crack of dawn rather than go to spin class or use the trainer.

That said, it's not a necessity for most cyclists. Depends when you ride.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Alright ladies and gents. I still need a few more items to help pick out that I have on my list.

Any recommendations on what type of tools I should be bringing with me? Should I just get something simple with just allen keys? Or one of those multitools that contains everything including a thermal nuclear powered reactor? I still need to look at some videos on how to do some basic repairs! 

As well as a C02 inflator? Amazon reviews on these things seem to be all over the place. Any recommendations on a good one?

I think that's all that is left on my list. I still have the blinky back light from my old MTB that is still working. I plan on riding mostly in the day so not too worried about getting a headlight, but I guess if the price is right I could order one from dealextreme.

I really do appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Etrips said:


> Alright ladies and gents. I still need a few more items to help pick out that I have on my list.
> 
> Any recommendations on what type of tools I should be bringing with me? Should I just get something simple with just allen keys? Or one of those multitools that contains everything including a thermal nuclear powered reactor? I still need to look at some videos on how to do some basic repairs!
> 
> ...


Since you mention a MTB, I'll assume you have what you need and know how to repair flats, but below is my essentials list. Note, there's a link to a recent thread on multi-tools.

Re: the CO2 inflator, IMO Innovations Ultraflate Plus is tops. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a more reliable inflator.

Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
A recent thread with recommendations:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/what-good-multi-tool-272392.html

Not essential, but nice to have:
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
A second tube, if it'll fit. And some members have suggested individual packets of waterless soap (Gojo, or similar).


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

Thanks PJ352! Think I am pretty much ready to ride now! Just wish my bike would hurry up and come in already...


----------



## zzzzz (May 21, 2012)

Can't emphasize enough that you should stay away from "cheap" shorts!!! =)


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

I am! I ordered a PI bib, should be here on Wednesday!


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Did you try it on first?


The bib just came in and it fits like a glove! However, I don't like the jersey I got :/


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Some say better fitting (stay in place), no waistband to 'roll', but FWIW I have no issues with well fitting/ well designed shorts.
> 
> I'd suggest trying both, then deciding what works best for you.


I don't have plumbers' crack issues with regular shorts either. I do have a 32" waist and that might be part of the reason.:wink:

I go back and forth between bibs and shorts. Shorts make it easier to answer the "call of nature" when it calls. The bibs make longer rides more comfortable. I opt for comfort, as I can still pee without getting totally undressed.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> I don't have plumbers' crack issues with regular shorts either. I do have a 32" waist and that might be part of the reason.:wink:
> 
> I go back and forth between bibs and shorts. Shorts make it easier to answer the "call of nature" when it calls. The bibs make longer rides more comfortable. I opt for comfort, as I can still pee without getting totally undressed.


Why do you find the bibs more comfortable for longer rides?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

nelliott500 said:


> Why do you find the bibs more comfortable for longer rides?


Better chamois in the pair I have. The shorts aren't uncomfortable, just that my bibs have a little better chamois.


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

You fellas have any tips on picking out shoes / pedals? I know there are different types of pedals and I'm a bit overwhelmed by the different types to choose from :/

Edit: Disregard, I'll just talk to my LBS shop when my bike comes in


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like my SPD pedals and shoes because I can comfortably walk in the shoes without any issues.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> Better chamois in the pair I have. The shorts aren't uncomfortable, just that my bibs have a little better chamois.


Okay. That's all I was wondering. I wasn't sure if it was something specific to bibs vs shorts.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Etrips said:


> Negative! But it only came out to be $40, and Amazon has a wonderful return policy


I would hate to purchase returned -- and previously tried on -- bibs...


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Did you get pedals?
> 
> As for shorts... get bibs. Yes.
> 
> ...


As much as everyone says this, I went back to shorts. Don't like the feel of straps, my chamois never moves in my shorts, I don't get any extra compression from bibs that I notice, bibs are harder to dial in the right size, and finally sugoi RS shorts have a high waist too so no carpenters crack. And they're like half the price of bibs. Those are just my purely personal and practical reasons for preferring shorts.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Re: the CO2 inflator, IMO Innovations Ultraflate Plus is tops. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a more reliable inflator.


Late reply to this thread... Last year I picked up a Blackburn Airfix that I've been quite pleased with... It reduced the combined weight and clutter of the pump/tire lever/multitool combo I used to carry around separately. Now I just grab the Airfix with a spare tube still in its box with a second co2 cartridge snugged inside with the tube with a couple of tire patches, all inside the tube box, and I'm all set.

Here's a link to the Airfix: Blackburn AirFix CO2 Inflation System and Multi-Tool - CO2 Systems and Accessories


----------



## Derbydog07 (Jun 2, 2012)

While we're on the noob train, what is the difference between a bib and shorts?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Derbydog07 said:


> While we're on the noob train, what is the difference between a bib and shorts?


Suspenders. Personally i like them for winter but never had a problem with shorts slipping.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

nelliott500 said:


> What's the advantage to bibs over shorts?


Bibs are generally more comfortable and stay in place a bit more. I used to buy really nice shorts, but once I started buying good bibs I will not switch back...

The other argument is that bibs are just more Pro...and if it's not about looking Pro than why bother? :idea:


----------



## MadonnaSurprise (Jun 4, 2012)

I like to ride with a small compact pump and an extra tube just in case


----------



## DanielMM (Jun 13, 2012)

Would someone benefit from shorts for short (10mile) commutes to school? Not really feeling the idea of wearing shorts to school but maybe under my clothes? Is this done ever?

I guess I should look into an emergency supply kit to.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

DanielMM said:


> Would someone benefit from shorts for short (10mile) commutes to school? Not really feeling the idea of wearing shorts to school but maybe under my clothes? Is this done ever?


You can ride in normal cloths but it just wont be as comfortable. They sell padded underwear. Just use em under your cloths. Personally I ride in cycling gear and change cloths when I get to my destination.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DanielMM said:


> Would someone benefit from shorts for short (10mile) commutes to school? Not really feeling the idea of wearing shorts to school but maybe under my clothes? Is this done ever?
> 
> I guess I should look into an emergency supply kit to.


Agree with Frank on the undershorts but depending on the bike, 10 miles is not bad.


----------



## Rex Chan (Apr 7, 2012)

Daniel: it depends on your current situation. Do your current shorts/leg clothing bother you? If not, then you'll probably be fine.

In my case, I started off with my new roadie with casual shorts. The main thing that bothered me was the flapping around of the loose material, which would get caught on various bits of my leg/thigh. It was just getting in the way - nothing to do with how far I was riding.

The above problems made me buy some cycling shorts, and solved the loose shorts issue. It also solved a problem with saddle comfort, which before I had just ignored/didn't really know I had. 

So, based on my experience, I would def recommend cycling shorts. Maybe carry your destination clothing in your bag, and put them on when you get there?

PS. As you sweat, cotton shorts stick to your skin, and since it can't stretch (or slide), can get really annoying by inhibiting your pedaling.

PPS. Normal pants over shorts is done by people who are too afraid to wear lycra in public (while riding a bike). In your case, it would be perfectly fine. Just don't wear underwear under the cycling shorts for maximum comfort (not based on personal experience - I went from underwear + normal shorts to lycra only).


----------

